

Wozniak on Mass iPad Sales - ozres1
http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/4177270/wozniak-on-mass-ipad-sales/?playlist_id=87185

======
st3fan
What a terrible terrible interview. The interviewer wanted to have Woz on the
show for many years, and these are the questions that he came up with? So bad.

~~~
ozres1
Haha yeah, agreed.

